# May 2010 CPGear Photo Contest



## Mike Bobbitt (6 May 2010)

Between the server move, site upgrade and frequently broken photo gallery, we have been without a photo contest since last November... time to change that!

I'm hoping that there are a lot of good photos queued up out there and participation will be high this time, but to add some incentive, I'm rolling last month's unawarded gift certificate into the prize as well. That means there will be 3 prizes:


*1st Place*: $80 CPGear Gift Certificate
*2nd Place*: $50 CPGear Gift Certificate
*3rd Place*: $30 CPGear Gift Certificate

The photo gallery has been completely re-worked, and as a result, there are new instructions on how to create a gallery account and upload a photo. Please see below for those. To further encourage participation, the subject can be wide open: photos of your kids, your car, your garden, whatever passes in front of your lens.

Here are the photo contest rules:


All photos must conform with the Conduct Guidelines.
There are no limitations on photo subject, location, etc.
The top 2 winners will receive a CPGear gift certificate as a prize.
You can enter as many photos as you like.
Photos must be uploaded into the Photo Contest album in the photo gallery in order to be eligible.
The winning entry will be selected based on views and comments from registered users. If there is a tie a random draw will take place for the winner.
The contest closes at midnight ET on May 31st, 2010.
Comments can be added for up to 4 days beyond the contest closure, at which time the winners will be announced.
To vote for a photo, simply add a comment. Each comment counts as a single vote, regardless of the comment text. Each user may vote (comment) only once per photo.
OPSEC/PERSEC must be observed at all times.
All uploaded photos will be retained by Milnet.ca and may be used at a later date.
Photos must not be offensive in nature.
Photos from previous Milnet.ca Photo Contests are not eligible.
Photos must be original, or have permission from the original copyright holder.

See Photo Contest Entries

Remember, be creative, unique or humorous to increase your chances of winning. Good luck, and don't forget to comment on the photos you like!

*Uploading a Photo*

As the process for uploading a photo has changed, I will outline it here.

If you do not have a Photo Gallery Account, please follow these steps to create one:


Visit the Photo Gallery: http://army.ca/gallery3
Click the "Register" link in the upper right
Fill out the form - the information does not need to match your Milnet account info, but it may be simpler to do so
Check your e-mail for the activation message, and click the link provided
You will be prompted to set your password

That's it, you can now start uploading photos! To do that, follow these steps:


Visit the Photo Gallery: http://army.ca/gallery3
Ensure you are logged in to the account you registered above
Browse to the contest album (or directly: http://milnet.ca/gallery3/index.php/Contests/May-2010)
At the top menu bar, hover over Add, and then select Add Photos
Click Select Photos
You can upload multiple photos at once!

If anyone has any problems or questions about this, please let me know... and good luck to all!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 May 2010)

Folks... only 5 photos so far, and 3 are going to be winners... don't hold back, there's no downside to entering and you may walk away with a prize!


----------



## TN2IC (24 May 2010)

Added mine today... I know it's close to the end.. but I could use some cash before heading to the sandbox.


 Panzer Commander


Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Jun 2010)

Thanks to everyone who participated... we have some great photos out there!

We now have until Saturday to view/comment so a clear winner can be selected. Please vote!

http://milnet.ca/gallery3/index.php/Contests/May-2010


----------



## SARgirl (5 Jun 2010)

I may be not seeing it, but in the contest information, I don't see where it says whether or not we are allowed to vote for more than one photo?  Is it one vote each person is allowed to make and if not, than how  many photos are we allowed to vote for?

The contest information says this, "Each user may vote (comment) only once per photo", but this is referring to more than one vote for the same photo and not more than photo with one vote for each photo.

Thank you.


----------



## Armynewsguy (5 Jun 2010)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Alea (5 Jun 2010)

My understanding is this: If there is 46 photos, you can vote 46 times as long as it is only 1 vote per photo! (i.e. you cannot vote 3 times on the same photo).

Maybe Mr. Bobbit can correct me if I'm wrong. 

Alea


----------



## Armynewsguy (5 Jun 2010)

One comment = one vote???


----------



## Alea (6 Jun 2010)

Armynewsguy said:
			
		

> One comment = one vote???



One comment = one vote!
as per the quote from the guidelines of the Contest below.



> To vote for a photo, simply add a comment. *Each comment counts as a single vote*, regardless of the comment text. *Each user may vote (comment) only once per photo.*



Alea


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Jun 2010)

Thanks Alea, you got it.

And with that, the overwhelming 1st place winner is TN2IC with this pic:








Second place is 57Chevy with this shot:






Last but not least, 3rd place goes to ENGINEERS WIFE with this entry:






Thanks to everyone who participated... we had some great photos this month!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## TN2IC (6 Jun 2010)

Thanks Mike,
                    I will take good use of the gift card before I go to the sandbox.


----------



## 57Chevy (6 Jun 2010)

Hope to make some good use of it too. :mg:
Won't be going to the sandbox though  :yellow:
Thanks and Best Regards  ;D
 :cheers:


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Jun 2010)

Congratulations, everyone!  Those were some fantastic photos up there!


----------



## Alea (6 Jun 2010)

There was indeed some very, very nice photos  :nod:

Congratulations to the 3 winners.

Alea


----------



## SARgirl (7 Jun 2010)

There were several great photos.   

Congratulations to the winners.  Well done.


----------



## gaspasser (7 Jun 2010)

Yes...yes...but Tn's is ...is...is a NAVY~ Bus at a lighthouse   :crybaby:
 It should be coloured green on white...like the Air Force ones   >
Congrats Tn...and enjoy your trip... 
Keep the Shiny Side Up~~ iper:


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (10 Jun 2010)

Thanks, Mike

There were some really great pics.


----------



## McD (10 Jun 2010)

Some great shots. I hope that Marine doesnt have Walleye vision from that hit. Shnikes that'd smart.


----------

